# Aquastat Relay Buzzing Sound...



## jritkes (Apr 23, 2009)

I noticed my Honeywell Aquastat relay has a constant buzzing sound even when my boiler is not in use. Is this something I should be concerned with? Please advise.

Thank you


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Your profile says your plumbing related field is "homeowner". This is not a forum for DIYers. You need to contact a professional in your area.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap, you should report it then using the red button. I got it though.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> Airgap, you should report it then using the red button. I got it though.


 10-4, will do


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Honeywell, buzzing?
Bees.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Honey well...buzzing...bees...

(sigh)


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

There is a problem but it's not with the "bees". Even though I think it one of the best, well thought out answers of the lot. Honey, well, bees...absolutly brilliant!
Those silly things that buzz, usually do have a problem with them. But relax, it won't buzz forever. They never do. Call the Honeywell tec support and tell them your buzzing problem. I think they might say change it. But be careful. They love selling product. Make sure the CONTACT STICKS to the diagnosis that he gives you.
good luck
tl


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I advise that the bee will sting, and I am pretty sure that the bee has stung. Please advise.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I advise that the bee will sting, and I am pretty sure that the bee has stung. Please advise.


Roger that 51, bees will sting. Dispatching animal control to your location. Copy?


----------

